# What's your favorite cigar-smoking toon?



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

I was wondering...

What's everyone's favorite cigar-chomping-2-dimensional cartoon character?

You can probably guess mine from my avatar: Bender Bending Rodriguez, and his swarthy latin charm.


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

Not very many to choose from. Peter Griffin has had a few, here and there. I'm thinking of their "A-Team" episode, for one.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

doesn't have to be a constant smoker, just one seems enough to qualify. maybe I should have asked for cigar-smoking-cartoon-pics.

this may need to be moved to the Cigar Pictures forum...


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Howz about Boris from the "Rocky and Bullwinkle Show"? :woohoo:


.


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

Gotta go with Homer Simpson with Bender in close second.


----------



## joshrich0 (Jan 7, 2010)

Im going to have to agree with Dom and go with Bender


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Dom, I'm with you. It's hard to argue with a booze-swilling, chain-smoking sarcastic robot. Bender all the way.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

yosemite sam


----------



## Justy P (Dec 9, 2009)

jaydub13 said:


> Dom, I'm with you. It's hard to argue with a booze-swilling, chain-smoking sarcastic robot. Bender all the way.


If Kinky Friedman was a cartoon character... He would be the champ.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

How about pipers?

I like Commander McBragg.

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Y8m29ZLX5ag/SN1TaYs4fgI/AAAAAAAABik/POnE7NZbFQc/s1600-h/COMMANDER+McBRAGG+YELLOW+BKGD+300+DPI.jpg


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)




----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

and Riff Raff!


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)




----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

I think its time for a taste test.










Vs


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

dajones said:


>


I forgot about baby Herman. That's hilarious!!!:rofl:


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Benderillos all the way!!!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Not a cigar, but I was always a fan of the giant from that Mickey Mouse cartoon.


----------



## CIGAR4TSZ (Jan 12, 2010)

I gotta go with my avitar smiley bone from the comic Bone.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm surprised that no one else brought this up...


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## RedDragon888 (Jul 29, 2009)

I know this is an old thread, I stumbled onto this thread while researching cartoons characters with cigars for an avatar. I always think of Mr. Jameson from Spiderman.


----------



## Divinedark (Oct 23, 2011)

Wolverine, of course.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Even Bugs Bunny was bombing people with cigars...


----------



## RedDragon888 (Jul 29, 2009)

Qball said:


> Even Bugs Bunny was bombing people with cigars...


Right you are! Bugs is da ma....I mean wabbit. lol


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

The jerk ass homer pic used to be my avatar! Great minds think alike.

I think my current avatar is my favorite. Love the un-policically correct looney tunes stuff though. Those could never would be made today.


----------



## Rob82 (Jul 28, 2011)

Its a toss up between Homer and Hellboy.


----------



## botlJack (Oct 22, 2011)

Mine is the fish from the puff dot com forum.


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm stuck between baby Herman and Bender. I'm a HUGE fan of Futuruama!


----------



## CBlazer2148 (Mar 19, 2012)

Bender baby!


----------



## maranna (Sep 1, 2012)

Cyril Sneer


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Gotta go with HellBoy or Edward Blake aka The Comedian


----------



## BlowinSm0ke (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh, I dunno...let me think on that one for a bit...


----------

